# Outdoor speakers



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

Any suggestions for a pair of all-weather speakers in the $200-400 range? They will reside on a 14 x 22 covered patio that opens onto a 20 x 30 deck and a small backyard. Neighbors are not too far away..

Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

How high of a priority is sound quality? Are these just for background music, or real listening? Planning on using a sub?


----------



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

Mostly grilling or hot tubbing music...no sub but using an Onkyo 906 for zone 3 with an amp.

THanks


----------



## ScruffyHT (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a pair of Axiom outdoor speakers ... http://www.axiomaudio.com/outdoor_speakers.html

basically the waterproof version of their M3 V2 ... sounds good


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

TIC is one of the vendor's on Parts Express. Also PE has their own line of outdoor speakers.

JBL may be another vendor to look at. I bought some of their Northridge series outdoor speakers a while back. 2way design with either a 5.25" or a 6" mid. I wasn't too impressed so I took them back. I required more, undistorted output.

If at all possible, get yourself an outdoor sub!


----------

